# Lord of the Rings (TE) Blu-Ray Preview! (Screencaps)



## Dave Upton

Fellowship of the Ring:

Taken from the m2ts file - MPC - HC EVR output. Images captured directly through MPC-HC.


----------



## Dave Upton




----------



## Dave Upton

The Two Towers screencaps:

Same method as prior, EVR output - images captured in MPC-HC - saved as PNG:


----------



## Dave Upton

Return of the King:


----------



## Dave Upton

http://img245.imageshack.us/img245/7821/81285567.png[/IMG]

http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/7347/50701882.png[/IMG]

http://img2.imageshack.us/img2/2186/46272343.png[/IMG]

http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/213/76881411.png[/IMG]


----------



## Jon Liu

Thanks for posting those, Dave!! I cannot wait to get my hands on these movies myself!


----------



## Dale Rasco

Those certainly look good Dave, much appreciated. I'm almost scared to ask how good it sounds..... How good does it sound? I said "almost scared".:bigsmile:


----------



## chrapladm

Sorry for my ignorance but when are the BR versions available to the public?

And for some reason I cant view the pics posted but its probably just my computer.


----------



## Dave Upton

Pictures are now fixed.

The public release will be April 6th. 

As for AQ - so far I'm pretty impressed. While they didn't deliver on the 6.1 across the board it does have a very nice mix and the sound is everything the DVD's had with a little more added in (the benefit of lossless).


----------



## mechman

I just saw that it will be released in Sound & Vision. And I see that they are trying to dupe folks into buying the Theatrical Edition before releasing the *Extended Edition*! I played that game the first time around and I will not do so again.

Keep in mind folks that this is the Theatrical Edition *not* the much better (IMHO) Extended Edition.


----------



## spartanstew

That's true mechman, but it might be 2 more years before the EE's are released.


----------



## mechman

spartanstew said:


> That's true mechman, but it might be 2 more years before the EE's are released.


I'll be waiting Stew.  Until then the DVD editions will have to do. :foottap:


----------



## Dale Rasco

I'll be getting the theatrical version for sure! I personally didn't think the extended editions offered enough to warrant spending the extra time to watch.


----------



## spartanstew

dsr7997 said:


> I'll be getting the theatrical version for sure! I personally didn't think the extended editions offered enough to warrant spending the extra time to watch.


That's blasphemy.


I haven't decided what I'll do yet. Probably get the theatricals and then try and sell them a few months before the EE's come out.


----------



## Dale Rasco

I knew I was going to get called out on that one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## funlvr1965

Anyone know what the price is going to be for this release?


----------



## Dave Upton

It is averaging around 60 dollars at most e-tailers right now. I suspect the price will drop 5-10 dollars a couple months after release, but don't quote me  .


----------



## Benway

The LOTR Trilogy box set is in the shops. It seems to not be released for rental around here. I asked around in a few places. I don't think I am that big of a fan that I will buy the box that costs around 70 euros. Nice pics, by the way, even if they freaked out my browser a bit


----------

